# [deleted]



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

hii jw, how are u playing the new update?
i tried changing the timezones but it doesn't go past 5am yet

i'm probably missing something since i haven't logged in yet today


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> hii jw, how are u playing the new update?
> i tried changing the timezones but it doesn't go past 5am yet
> 
> i'm probably missing something since i haven't logged in yet today


it was released in Australia and I had to change my region and timezone to Sydney just to start playing it since I'm from America.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 14, 2021)

I absolutely loved it
it was adorable. You can also give Pavé one rainbow feather at a time and he’ll give you the whole rainbow set  then once you’ve gotten one of each he’ll also ask for three at once which awards you the float! I thought this was a way more fun way of getting the rainbow set than crafting or buying and then customising. The float is way cuter than I expected and even moves/plays music if you interact with it. The way the villagers run up to you and do the confetti emote is too dang adorable. 8/10 for me, would be a 10/10 if there had been games instead of just trading but that’s only minor. ^^


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> it was released in Australia and I had to change my region and timezone to Sydney just to start playing it since I'm from America.


turns out i didn't have to change timezone, i forgot then i just went forward normally and it was there lol

update: this event is so bad


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 14, 2021)

I haven't done it myself, but I have seen it done on Youtube.

It's nothing too great. It's just a fetch quest until you finish getting all the rewards. It's great though if you want to get more Festivale furniture, and you will get the chance to receive items in other colors as well as craft them yourself. So you won't need to trade others if you can't or don't want to.

I can't hate on it too much as it's not too far different from others like Halloween or Bunny Day. It's just one more event to complete once a year outside of everything else.


----------



## Undies (Feb 14, 2021)

Probably my least favourite event so far. I like the items, the music and my villagers dancing around being all cute like, but I don't like Pave much as a character so far.  

I've always wanted a fast forward/skip dialogue quality of life fix, but Pave really makes me need it!. Every time you trade in feathers for a new item it just feels so tedious with the same lines (Maybe I do like Pave and the repetative lines soured me)... Also it's a shame we can't just pick the item we want when we trade feathers either to make it less grindy.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 14, 2021)

Undies said:


> Probably my least favourite event so far. I like the items, the music and my villagers dancing around being all cute like, but I don't like Pave much as a character so far.
> 
> I've always wanted a fast forward/skip dialogue quality of life fix, but Pave really makes me need it!. Every time you trade in feathers for a new item it just feels so tedious with the same lines (Maybe I do like Pave and the repetative lines soured me)... Also it's a shame we can't just pick the item we want when we trade feathers either to make it less grindy.


In NL you couldn't pick what items he gave you either. It was just random until you got the entire list. Unless it's like random and might give you the same stuff over and over. I don't know, I haven't played NH's version yet. I remember him being super chatty in NL, being super sassy, and having to dance and waste all your feathers whenever you donated them. It was never my go to holiday in NL so I am not expecting to be hype for this one. I will still do it, but it might be one of those events I skip the years following.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a habit of not letting other opinions forge mine, so I'm excited for this one. Just have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm planning on playing it tonight. I'm keeping my expectations low. A year into the game, the events are all relatively the same for me - I enjoy the atmosphere and seeing my villagers dressed up and celebrating but am left wanting a bit more from the gameplay. I guess there's only so much that can be done within the framework of game engine.

I do really like the new furniture and reactions though, and it feels like a set that can be used year-round compared to most of the other holiday furniture.


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2021)

I didn't really expect much from it and it didn't really feel much different from previous encounters with Pave. I was actually happy there wasn't too many requirements put into it since officially it's on a monday for some (which would have been pretty tiresome getting out of a work or school day I feel like).
The items were okay, some have cute effects but they weren't that exciting for me or something I'll use much. I enjoy it just simply for the falling confetti around my island tbh.


----------



## Undies (Feb 14, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> In NL you couldn't pick what items he gave you either. It was just random until you got the entire list. Unless it's like random and might give you the same stuff over and over. I don't know, I haven't played NH's version yet. I remember him being super chatty in NL, being super sassy, and having to dance and waste all your feathers whenever you donated them. It was never my go to holiday in NL so I am not expecting to be hype for this one. I will still do it, but it might be one of those events I skip the years following.



Yep it is still random until you get the full set here. The main reason I wish we could select what we got given is because most of the items I have no use for or one is suffice (I already have a full set of green stuff prior to the event). The plant lamps however I have lots of areas they'll look nice in, so I just want a couple of those in each colour (meaning it's a long grind to get every coloured item twice).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2021)

honestly the fact that feathers are in fact wearable makes the whole event worth it for me. I've been having a blast just running around collecting them! I especially love that they look so much like the gradient feather collectibles on this forum (the red one looks like a hot feather, green one looks like a fresh feather, etc.)


----------



## maria110 (Feb 14, 2021)

I enjoyed the Festivale event a lot and I think Pave is adorable.  The main problems I had with the event is that his stage was off to the side of the plaza and I have trees kind of obscuring that area.  So it was hard to get photos of him.  Also, he tells you to watch him dance and I wanted to check out his moves but the VERY LARGE, GIANT SPEECH BUBBLE was covering his whole lower half whenever he was saying anything.  Um, Nintendo, he's a world famous dancer--shouldn't we be able to see him dance?

But overall I enjoyed the event and catching the feathers was fun.


----------



## Rosch (Feb 14, 2021)

VIVA FESTIVALE!!!

Seriously, the event is simple but it was fun and funny. I enjoy seeing my villagers dance and I love how they run up to you just to throw confetti. But for some reason, when Hans does it, especially when he uses the "Let's Go" reaction, it's quite creepy and hilarious at the same time. I love his seductive facial expression. XD

Viva Festivale!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2021)

Haven't done the event yet, but with people saying the event (and the last few others) have been lackluster is making me think about how Bunny Day is the ironically the event with the most substance...

I also say that because I saw this meme on Twitter lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 14, 2021)

Jez said:


> Haven't done the event yet, but with people saying the event (and the last few others) have been lackluster is making me think about how Bunny Day is the ironically the event with the most substance...
> 
> I also say that because I saw this meme on Twitter lol
> View attachment 356238


Don't even remind me of that event. I still don't like it. Imagine you're looking for materials and next thing you know you find nothing but eggs. It was such chaos. I've been playing this game day one and I remember how painful it was.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 14, 2021)

I rated it 3.

Why make it so rainbow feathers can't be stacked? :-/


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 14, 2021)

Pave looks great and I love the confetti and villagers dressed up and dancing... but as far as the event itself and the rewards, not really my cup of tea. I don't really like the furniture set or the clothes. Trading feathers is boring and a bit tedious. 

I gave it a 2, but I'll give it a more earnest shot tomorrow. I accidentally started the event today when I was time traveling for mail.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the event a 6.

I think its adorable and I love seeing all my villagers dancing with each other and running up to me to throw confetti. I also loved Pave's dance when you gave him 3 rainbow feathers. XD
I also really like the new furniture items. I love how colourful everything is. 

But it did become a bit tedious after a while of trying to collect/trade all the feathers to get all the items. And I kinda wish there was something else than just the float that you could get from Pave for giving him the rainbow feathers. 

It's not my favourite event ever, but it's also not my least favourite. Will I be eager to do it again next year? No not really.


----------



## jasa11 (Feb 15, 2021)

Every event so far has been really bad. I completed each in 30 minutes...
These events are truly the biggest L i ever seen


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Feb 15, 2021)

I totally love this event! I prefer events that doesn't take up much time. I also love the fact that you can get any furniture variant without trading with others for once. Getting those rainbow feathers aren't that annoying too. It's just about right. I gave it a score of eight!


----------



## Marte (Feb 15, 2021)

This whole event is a vibe! I feel like I'm celebrating pride! The villagers, the confetti, the rainbow colors. The over-the-top Pave float. It's so extra, and I'm here for it. Much needed energy!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 15, 2021)

haven’t started it yet but i just hope that gosh darn music isn’t the same as in NL...
i swear i heard it in my sleep every time

im literally starting to have war flashbacks of how annoying the music gets after playing for 3 full hours straight trying to catch all the stupid feathers. after the first year, i avoided festivale every time..

i know i could’ve just turned the volume off but something about playing animal crossing without volume bothers me so i was stuck with a headache every time i heard the festivale music, even my brother couldn’t stand it


----------



## Islander (Feb 15, 2021)

I enjoyed it, its really cute to see my villagers dancing. I think its possibly my favourite NH event so far, though there are a few NL events I prefer more. 

I just wish there were more new furniture items only available on the day, rather than one new item, and everything else is things you've been already collecting for 2 weeks, just in different colours - perhaps make these customisable earlier on, and then have some more new things on Festivale?

Another gripe I had, although this one isn't Festivale specific, is that the dialogue you get from Pave everytime you give him some more feathers is long and boring. Ok, maybe the first time you do it, just don't make me read through the same dialogue every time as it gets tiring!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't even remind me of that event. I still don't like it. Imagine you're looking for materials and next thing you know you find nothing but eggs. It was such chaos. I've been playing this game day one and I remember how painful it was.


I personally don't understand how people describe an event in a relaxing, wholesome video game to be "painful" and an abomination. I think the memes are funny at least, but hating on it so much is something I just don't get.

I didn't like it that much either, but I just thought people just blew it way out of proportion if you ask me. They even nerfed the egg rates because of the backlash. I didn't think it was that horrific, and I noticed it was the most fleshed out event compared to all the others, which was my original point.

Anyways. I'm playing Festivale right now and it's nice how the villagers dance and really take part in the liveliness of the event. It's nice.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 15, 2021)

I actually really liked the festivale event! maybe more for seeing all my villagers dancing around and having fun than anything else, but nonetheless i enjoyed playing through it and going and catching everything. it helps that I really love Pave too haha


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

The event itself isn't bad at all. But I've been at this for almost two hours and I'm not even halfway done with getting all color variations, and after the first few times the dances just feel like they're wasting your time.

And it's obviously a me problem but the villagers running towards me all the tine is begining to really stress me out too.


----------



## DVD (Feb 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Just in case someone hasn't played the event yet



I was not expecting the float item at all and I LOVE it! The event was more fun than I expected honestly, if anything I'm annoyed I can't gift stuff to my villagers today because of it


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

Okay, I voted 7 before, but I'd like to lower that to 5 now. I'm trying to collect all furniture variations and catching enough feathrs takes time. Why am I forced to waste feathers to make another float? Why is that not optional after the first time?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> Okay, I voted 7 before, but I'd like to lower that to 5 now. I'm trying to collect all furniture variations and catching enough feathrs takes time. Why am I forced to waste feathers to make another float? Why is that not optional after the first time?


Thats all there is. You just keep collecting feathers and giving them to pave just to get different color variants of the Festivale items you already got from your shop. There is only 1 DIY for Rainbow Feather and the Festivale Float is the only event item you can get. There is no other new items or diys so thats pretty much it. Whats even worse and this is something I forgot to mention if you miss out on the event, there is no way to get the DIY or get any of the Festivale items. They are all gone after the event is over. So you have no other choice but to time travel backwards just to go back to the event.


----------



## moonlights (Feb 15, 2021)

I give it a 10. I'm really enjoying it and I'm loving the atmosphere on my island. I don't have the upgraded Nook's Cranny so this is my first time obtaining any of the furniture in game, and imo it's one of the best sets in game, and the float is amazing!

I just got off of New Leaf after playing for 20 minutes and I think it plays out much better in NH.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 15, 2021)

I only played for half an hour before I went to work, but I was able to snag 4 rainbow feathers and several sets of the rest. I'll go feather hunting tonight and I'm sure I'll have no trouble getting everything I want/need.

Pavé's dialogue is a bit much, but I thought the same thing when I dealt with him in NL, and if anything, it seems a bit pared down, so that's good. The villagers all being up and out early was cute, and I like that they come running up to you (although it was a bit annoying when I was trying to kick a snowball down the brick path). The music is nice, as well.

I'm looking to get full sets of all colors, and I'll trade green feathers to him for duplicates that I can customize later (I'd like a couple of items in pairs). I give it 7/10.


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

@SoraFan23
You misunderstood my post. After exchanging a certain number of items, the game forces you to use three rainbow feathers to make another float. It literally takes away the option to get normal furniture until you do it. I do not need more than one float and I do not want to waste three of each color on that instead of completing my collection.

If Pavé just said "hey you can give me more rainbow feathers for another float" without impacting the furniture trade, it'd be completely fine.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> @SoraFan23
> You misunderstood my post. After exchanging a certain number of items, the game forces you to use three rainbow feathers to make another float. It literally takes away the option to get normal furniture until you do it. I do not need more than one float and I do not want to waste three of each color on that instead of completing my collection.
> 
> If Pavé just said "hey you can give me more rainbow feathers for another float" without impacting the furniture trade, it'd be completely fine.


What is the point anyway? You're literally just getting different color variants of Festivale items you already got in your shop. I know that you get the Festivale Float from giving Pave 3 Rainbow Feathers I mentioned that in the OP.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 15, 2021)

I love the items, I love the colours and catching feathers is not that annoying (I prefer it to the easter event just so boring, long, with this creepy character and hideous in my opinion items) ; actually, I'm looking for some of them (balloons, garlands) to decorate my island, so I'm happy you have finally a good event even if yes, catching feathers is not that original.

HOWEVER there is some points terribly annoying:
1. The dialogues are so long! Pavé is dancing, Pavé is moving, all the time, for every bunch of feathers you give him. 
2. You can't give several stacks at a time. So it's longer again.
3. When you're looking for one or two special items, you need luck (I think) ; I just get 4 balloons but I'm looking for more; I need to wait for more feathers, for more items and I'm pretty sure soon enough Pavé will ask me the famous three multicolor feathers. Four items in one I already have and don't really need... too bad, isn't it?
4. Villagers dancing around and running after you are... embarrassing at a time? I would prefer they act most of the time normaly; just sometimes, a little dance, a little sing... and they are talking the whole day about the event. That bores me. 

But I love this event more than all the others I did (I miss some infortunately, I'm sure they were pretty cool as well, like Christmas, Halloween, I don't remember the name but it never happens with the food...) and again, I love the items!


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

@SoraFan23 
The point is I want to collect the different variants.

My complaint is that I want to collect them but at some point I HAVE NO OPTION to get regular furniture until I make a SECOND (third, fourth, whatever) float. I HAVE to make duplicate floats. The game will not allow me to get more variants. It will let me exchange ONLY a float, which costs me feathers I do not want to use on a FORCED FLOAT. Sorry if I sound annoyed but I don't know how to make it any clearer.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 15, 2021)

Forget to score: 7 for me.
And oops, thought no one was going to post in the same time; sorry for the almost double-post!


----------



## Cloudandshade (Feb 15, 2021)

I thought it was pretty cute. Seeing everyone all dressed up and dancing was adorable, and the ability to trade feathers easily meant that it didn't feel too grindy. My one gripe is that I wish the rainbow feathers would stack! I wasn't interested in getting every colour variation of every item from Pave, so instead I thought I'd just make/collect a good amount of rainbow feathers in case I wanted to customise a few things later - then I discover they don't stack, and now I have several rows of them squeezed into my already cramped storage


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> @SoraFan23
> The point is I want to collect the different variants.
> 
> My complaint is that I want to collect them but at some point I HAVE NO OPTION to get regular furniture until I make a SECOND (third, fourth, whatever) float. I HAVE to make duplicate floats. The game will not allow me to get more variants. It will let me exchange ONLY a float, which costs me feathers I do not want to use on a FORCED FLOAT. Sorry if I sound annoyed but I don't know how to make it any clearer.


I have more bad news for you. You can't even customize the Festivale Float. There is literally no other special event item you can get other than the Festivale Float. I'm not trying to argue with, I'm just saying that this is all that the event has to offer. I can tell you something you can get the Float again if you had additional users on your island if you wanted too. There is no other way I can say this but if you were expecting to get different items or diys I'm sorry to say but there is no such thing. Again all you're getting is 1 Rainbow Feather DIY and 1 event item which is the Festivale Float. Thats it.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 15, 2021)

Jez said:


> Haven't done the event yet, but with people saying the event (and the last few others) have been lackluster is making me think about how Bunny Day is the ironically the event with the most substance...
> 
> I also say that because I saw this meme on Twitter lol
> View attachment 356238



Starting out as a new player, Bunny Day was a little annoying, but now with my stockpile of resources, completed critterpedia for fish and bugs, and completed fossil exhibit, I would have no problem with Bunny Day event now. I'm looking forward to it a little bit actually. And thanks to the Bunny Day balloons, I was able to get the Golden Slingshot just a few weeks after starting the game.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> @SoraFan23
> The point is I want to collect the different variants.
> 
> My complaint is that I want to collect them but at some point I HAVE NO OPTION to get regular furniture until I make a SECOND (third, fourth, whatever) float. I HAVE to make duplicate floats. The game will not allow me to get more variants. It will let me exchange ONLY a float, which costs me feathers I do not want to use on a FORCED FLOAT. Sorry if I sound annoyed but I don't know how to make it any clearer.



This is really interesting, I was able to get a ton more variants from Pave after the float, and didn't come across your problem at all. I've never gotten a second float, and don't want one! I was continually dropping my spare rainbow feathers back at home so they weren't usually in my inventory though, could that make a difference? Whenever I did happen to be carrying rainbow feathers and Pave said he wanted them, I just said no, and he offered me regular furniture instead. He did mention the float again a couple of times, but I was never forced into it.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 15, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> This is really interesting, I was able to get a ton more variants from Pave after the float, and didn't come across your problem at all. I've never gotten a second float, and don't want one! I was continually dropping my spare rainbow feathers back at home so they weren't usually in my inventory though, could that make a difference? Whenever I did happen to be carrying rainbow feathers and Pave said he wanted them, I just said no, and he offered me regular furniture instead. He did mention the float again a couple of times, but I was never forced into it.


Really? That is curious, I personnaly had to make it again (pretty annoying in my opinion) but I'll keep my rainbow feathers for me and looking for a change!


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> This is really interesting, I was able to get a ton more variants from Pave after the float, and didn't come across your problem at all. I've never gotten a second float, and don't want one! I was continually dropping my spare rainbow feathers back at home so they weren't usually in my inventory though, could that make a difference? Whenever I did happen to be carrying rainbow feathers and Pave said he wanted them, I just said no, and he offered me regular furniture instead. He did mention the float again a couple of times, but I was never forced into it.


Apparently I've only ever said no to him when trying to exchange normal frathers, but since he just got mad multiple times and there was nothing to suggest othetwise, I assumed no means no exchange. I'll have to try that with the next float.


----------



## Hsn97 (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a three. I thought the confetti was cute and I loved seeing all my villagers dressed up and happily dancing. I’m also so thankful that the music wasn’t as obnoxious as in NL.

Im pretty bummed that the rewards for collecting the feathers were mainly just the items we’ve been buying from Nooks for the last couple of weeks. There hardly seems point in giving Pave the feathers unless you’ve not been playing much and missed out on getting the items from Nooks and particularly wanted the obnoxious float.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 15, 2021)

But if all the items were only on the day of festivale then people would be sad they couldn’t decorate beforehand :/ and new leaf did this ‘buying the event rewards at nooks’ for every event, and this allowed everyone to get more furniture in all the different colours!! Or feathers to customise with later!! I thought it was a perfect balance of collecting before and during :O


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> But if all the items were only on the day of festivale then people would be sad they couldn’t decorate beforehand :/ and new leaf did this ‘buying the event rewards at nooks’ for every event, and this allowed everyone to get more furniture in all the different colours!! Or feathers to customise with later!! I thought it was a perfect balance of collecting before and during :O


It was all month February in this game they gave us enough time to buy all the Festivale Items at our shops. Only to find out you can just get different colors from other people's shops on their island. So Even if you got all the colors I don't see any point in doing the event other than just getting the Rainbow Feather DIY and the Festivale Float. Also by the time the event is over there is no way to get feathers since they disappear and all the Festivale items that were at your shop are gone. So you have to time travel back to the event just to get them.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 15, 2021)

i think its a 5

it is really cute!!! especially the villagers in their little costumes, dancing around, throwing confetti. pave i think is pretty cool too, and i really like this set of stuff! the feathers are super pretty and i love that you can wear them, and i love that this event lets you get all sets pretty easily without trading

but i agree that the event is tedious. it took me an hour to gather all 12 rainbow feathers that are needed to "complete" the event. i was able to find copious amounts of every feather but purple, and i found myself with tons of other feathers but no purples. also having to watch pave dance every time you give him feathers is cute at first, but when youre on the fifth time of it happening i just mash the button to try and skip it

all in all i actually really liked it, i think its one of the better events in the game so far!


----------



## Rairu (Feb 15, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> But if all the items were only on the day of festivale then people would be sad they couldn’t decorate beforehand :/ and new leaf did this ‘buying the event rewards at nooks’ for every event, and this allowed everyone to get more furniture in all the different colours!! Or feathers to customise with later!! I thought it was a perfect balance of collecting before and during :O



I agree, I thought it was fun and I also liked it when I was given the chance to make another float. Trading with the villagers for feather colours you want made it pretty fast feeling and I enjoyed the fun energy and am still collecting feathers etc, because I'm just having fun.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2021)

My only real complaint is that feathers stop stacking at 3. _Why? _That makes it much harder to stockpile them.
Then again I don't think they were stackable at all in New Leaf.


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

@Cloudandshade
How did you reject the float when Pavé mentioned it again? I don't even get the option to say no. I already made three floats and I'm not carrying rainbow feathers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361332241670922248


----------



## Cloudandshade (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> @Cloudandshade
> How did you reject the float when Pavé mentioned it again? I don't even get the option to say no. I already made three floats and I'm not carrying rainbow feathers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361332241670922248



Wow, I have actually never seen that dialogue! When I got my float, I was already carrying three rainbow feathers, so he didn't have to ask me for them like in your video. I'm pretty sure the only time he mentioned it again was after I'd gotten a normal colour variant, and at the end he was like 'bring me more feathers, or you can bring me three rainbow feathers for the ultimate festival prize' or whatever. Roughly how many colour variants did you collect before this started happening? I think I got all the rainbow ones, then the float, then all the green ones, then I pretty much stopped. If you've already gotten more than that, then perhaps I just never made it to the point where this would start happening? This is a really strange game mechanic! I'm sorry I'm not being of any help


----------



## JemAC (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a 5, its a pretty average event and isn't my favourite of the ones we've had so far but it was a bit of fun. In terms of event items it would've been nice to get more then 1 new item on the day but we did have many other Festivale items in Nooks leading up to the event so its not really like we were short off Festivale themed things. My favourite colour of the items (blue) was the one that was sold on my island and I was only really interested in getting some of the items in the rainbow variation which made the event relatively short for me as I didn't need to collect loads of feathers to get every item in every colour. I did notice on my island though that I had loads of purple and green feathers and not very many blue and red feathers so that was sometimes a bit of a hassle when trying to craft the rainbow feathers and while  the float is very nice I really don't need more then one, luckily I already have enough items that I can just customise myself and skip Paves attempts to give me an extra float.

The villagers are probably the best part of the event to me, its really nice to see them all dressed up for the event and showing off all their dance moves. Also getting constantly followed by villagers trying to throw the confetti at me or watching or seeing many of them seemingly trying to seduce each other with the Let's Go dance was pretty amusing. Pave's a cool character and its nice to see him for the event but I wish giving him feathers wasn't so long winded, I honestly don't know where he gets all his energy from, his dialogue can get pretty tedious (a problem quite a few NPCs seem to have) and it can get quite time consuming when you have many feathers to exchange.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> @Cloudandshade
> How did you reject the float when Pavé mentioned it again? I don't even get the option to say no. I already made three floats and I'm not carrying rainbow feathers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361332241670922248


I actually agree with you and think I would drop my rating of Festivale from 7 to a 5 as well. I was trying to get the lamp which Pavé only gave me 1 of (compared to me having like 7 stages now) but now I'm stuck on the dialogue to get the float. I wanted to keep getting the furniture over and over but he's forcing me to give him rainbow feathers. They should have made it optional the second time around if you already got the float.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 15, 2021)

I’m not ready to read the whole thread yet because I’m still playing the festivale but! Can somebody tell me, do we get Paves beautiful rainbow arch?


----------



## Moritz (Feb 15, 2021)

I think its great!
Had a lot of fun. Will try to get a few more of the balloons.

The float is super cool but going straight into storage.

Its just the vibe that's so good about this. Its so relaxing and happy.

I voted 8.


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> Roughly how many colour variants did you collect before this started happening?


The first time happener after roughly half of my first set and two or three colorful items. I'm almost done with the last set now, so that's roughly four floats in four sets for me (I already got the fifth set from the store before the event, so no green trades)


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 15, 2021)

After playing it I would rate it a 7. Seeing all of the villagers dressed up and dancing provided a lot of joy. I do wish there was any easier way to get the villagers to pose for pictures (they are constantly moving!) but the new reactions/animations were really great and it was nice to see them being fully utilized by the villagers.

The gameplay part of it was tedious, particularly all the dialogue prompts after you give Pave the feathers. I also thought there would be a few more feathers flying around everywhere.

Regarding how the furniture is acquired, I think the it should have just all been available through a DIY card at the beginning of the month (the same way the reactions were). Then you would have all the furniture to decorate, but you would also have the incentive to play the event for customization. Like others have said, there are some items I want several of (like the lamp), and if I want 8-10 lamps to use all over the island, it is a lot of work to acquire that many.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 15, 2021)

I rate it a 5 but honestly because I don’t really care much about Festivale. It’s my least favorite event in the game and I’m not a fan of the furniture, tbh. I did some of the event but I was mostly interested in getting feathers and crafting a rainbow feather for myself (to wear later on).


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Can somebody tell me, do we get Paves beautiful rainbow arch?



No.


----------



## psiJordan (Feb 15, 2021)

Everyone is so happy it’s so cute


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

I've asked around another forum and two people said they got the forced float every 9 items. I tried again and that seems to be the case.

You can reject trades for colorful variants to get to the normal ones.


----------



## Moritz (Feb 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> No.


You dont have to tell them if you dont want to, but it is rather rude to refuse to answer their question


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Feb 15, 2021)

I think my least favourite part of the event is the villagers running up to you and throwing confetti at you. At first, it's cute, but it gets annoying really fast...


----------



## Ace Marvel (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> I've asked around another forum and two people said they got the forced float every 9 items. I tried again and that seems to be the case.
> 
> You can reject trades for colorful variants to get to the normal ones.



can confirm this. :/

Also you can trade color feather with your villagers and will get another color in return, it can also be 1,2,3 feathers. 
I know not all people like to have all items, but is getting a little tiresome that I need to do this with all the colors. that's my only complain. We should be able to use customize kits.


----------



## Miss Misty (Feb 15, 2021)

I like the confetti and the clothes and the dancing, but I'm salty we can't craft _or_ order the Festivale furniture. If I want to be extra and spam my island with over the top feathery items, that should be my right as an American and a Resident Representative  (but seriously, items being this exclusive is a major negative. We can at least reorder the Toy Day toy items)


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 15, 2021)

Overall, I really enjoyed the Festivale! It wasn't perfect but it didn't leave me feeling as sad or let down as Jingles event did.

The negatives for me are the following:

-We didn't get Paves' Arch! I'm really bummed about this. I think it's so cute and the colours are perfect for spring & summer. I would've loved to have this item! Would prefer it to the Festivale Float, tbh.

-Colour blocking the items for sale at Nooks. I'll continue to complain about this because I think it's such a silly mechanic. I know that we can customize sets and such which sort of helps.

-I don't like how we have to use the feathers to customize the Festivale Furniture items. This mainly bothers me because what if I decide I want to customize my set to be red in October? I have to stock pile a bunch of feathers in advance or hold onto an entire red festivale set when they could easily be customizable with customization kits. Plus this way I could've been customizing my set before the festivale!

-Paves dance & dialogue was cute the first time I gave him a rainbow feather but it got tiresome fast for me

-Not being able to order the festivale items. This was such an odd choice?? Like. If we can't craft them then we should at least be able to order the items, imo. 

-This one is more of a silly complaint but I wish the festivale dress (and the Santa dress!) were long sleeved. Only because it's still snowy outside so I feel weird having my character in a sleeveless top D: I wore the pantsuit combo instead but I'd love a dress with sleeves!

I think those are my main issues with the event, though! Onto the positives

-The event is so cute! I love seeing the confetti falling everywhere, the music, and seeing my villagers all dressed up!

-I wasn't stressing trying to find DIYs for this event which was a nice change! Although I do wish I got DIYs for the festivale furniture. I really liked how the Spooky Day furniture set was handled

-At first I was a little bummed that I was getting far more purple feathers than any other colour but when I realized I could swap feather colours with my villagers it really helped!

-It's so cute. I know I already said that but it's _so_ cute. Seeing my villagers all dancing and throwing confetti, I loved it so much

All in all, I really liked this event! I'll probably play some more later and just keep catching feathers to exchange for more items. I really want a bunch of confetti machines, lamps, and balloons! They're my favourite items. The stage is really cute too!


----------



## DrunkenSeoul (Feb 15, 2021)

Festivale has been my first event since I got the game and I thought it was adorable.

Seeing everyone dancing and smiling in their costumes was really fun. It even brought my most loner villagers to the square to celebrate. ^_^

My only gripe is that poor Sable didn’t get a headpiece. Not cool.


----------



## Snek (Feb 15, 2021)

I rated it a 5 because the items are very good this time around, but if not I would have rated it lower, maybe a 3 or a 2. The event was almost exactly like what I had to do in NL and I hated doing it. I also hated the fact that the feathers are only stackable in 3, and the rainbow feathers not stackable at all.


----------



## Bekaa (Feb 15, 2021)

For me, I’ve been needing something to liven up my game, asI’ve been pretty ho-hum about it lately.  this did help. I have the day off of work, so have enjoyed relaxing with this today. (Maybe I have the winter blues in game just like I do in real life.) I enjoy all of the Special events. They are all very positive and happy. This one is colorful. I agree with others who expressed some disappointment that the furniture items are all things that we could have gotten already, However, I enjoy interacting with the villagers trying out the new reactions, and taking pictures. I also enjoy any kind of hunt mini game. All in all I’m happy with festival, however one improvement would be to have more novel prizes during the actual event.


----------



## Livia (Feb 15, 2021)

I really liked it and gave it an 8. My only complaint is how my net kept breaking from catching the feathers. I went through 3 nets.


----------



## lexy_ (Feb 15, 2021)

I really like Pave but I don't like the fact: No DIYs, cannot stack rainbow feathers (ridicilous because we need them to customize the items)


----------



## tajikey (Feb 15, 2021)

I rated the event a 10. I interacted with villagers, caught feathers, got a new recipe, crafted, obtained a really sweet rainbow Festivale set, and received what I believe to be the coolest in-game item as an ultimate prize.

In my opinion, Nintendo outdid themselves with this one.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

Not enough to do, I got bored within minutes of starting this event. I ended up time traveling to get the festivale items instead.
I also wish the float came in different colors/forms, it clashes horribly with the red set and I feel like it should have been customizable at least into different colors


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a 3.
The event made me sad. This game has so much potential to be exciting and keep players playing for the long term but the events seem to be reduced to either something impersonal and quick (toy day) or something that was obviously made with no originality or heart but extends the play time by making things more difficult than they need to be (Festivale). Instead of giving us DIYS of the Pave furniture we have to keep collecting feathers over and over to get a specific color variation we want and one ultra special Pave item. Not only that, we need to collect even more feathers in case we may want to customize something in the future. It's inconvenient, tedious, and just not fun.

I expected Pave to have a bit more dance moves, but he seemed very repetitive. His dialogue wasn't exactly funny or charming like I somehow expected it to be.

Our villagers were adorable which is sort of the only reason I gave this a 3/10. I loved how they run up to you and throw confetti. That was the best part of the event to me, and that's just sad because it really involves no interesting gameplay or anything of that sort.


----------



## cocoacat (Feb 15, 2021)

I changed my vote from 2 to 5 after playing the whole event today. I'm still not crazy about the furniture or the feather mechanic, but the atmosphere was nice. Even if it's not my favorite event, was still nice to have.


----------



## azurill (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the event a 5. The overall event is a great idea.I love the music.  I do like catching feathers. I love that the villagers are dressed up and dancing. the are adorable when throwing confetti at you.  It’s a great way to interact with them.I really like the items you get they will go well on my second island.  It is nice that you can get the color variations from trading feathers.

My problem with this is why do I have to keep giving him rainbow feathers every 9 items I get. I have no need for so many floats and would like it better if got to choose to get another float. He gets kinda rude when you refuse to give him rainbow feathers. It’s going to take awhile to get a set of each variation. I liked Pave dancing and dialogue at the beginning but not it’s so repetitive I wish we could skip it .  It’s weird to me you can’t stack rainbow feathers and the other only stack to 3. Why can’t they all stack to at least 12.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Feb 15, 2021)

After 4 hours of grinding I finally have one of each item, Idk if I want to stack on rainbow feathers because well they don't stack. I will think about it during the day to see if I prefer a color overall.


----------



## Etown20 (Feb 15, 2021)

Did some quick math, and if I'm correct, after 80 votes the average of all the ratings is currently 5.89 for anyone is curious how the community is feeling as a whole.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Feb 15, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Did some quick math, and if I'm correct, after 80 votes the average of all the ratings is currently 5.89 for anyone is curious how the community is feeling as a whole.


I score it 7 because of having to pick like a million feathers, but overall the atmosphere was cute.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 15, 2021)

i give the event a very generous 3. the event itself is ok but pave sucks any fun out if it. he's a conceited, demanding jerk who never shuts up. there is no reason for it to take so long to turn in each set of feathers. why does nintendo think we want to watch his stupid dances and listen to his ridiculous rhymes over and over? one time is fine thats it. also after every 9 items he forces u to give him rainbow feathers for another float. how about letting us decide if/when we want more floats? i wanted all the color variants so being forced to stop working on that to give him rainbow feathers for an item i already have is aggravating and a waste of time. Never mind that i could hardly find rainbow feathers and had to waste other feathers to make them, feathers i needed to get the item variations. Amd the items this time around are really ugly, the only one thats decent looking is the float. festivale was my least favorite event in nl and still is in nh. and pave is still the worst character in the game.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the event a 6 

Plus
The villagers in the Festivale outfits and dancing are adorable. I don't mind the chasing or confetti throwing.
I like the furniture, I'll be using some of them all year round
There's a way you can get more furniture in different colors without customizing and now furniture in general without tt 
The feather exchange with villagers when you have too much of a single color

Minus
I don't like how much dialogue Pave has when you give him feathers
The feathers don't stack more than 3
That there are snowflakes flying around


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 15, 2021)

Pave's hips may sway like the wind but I will not join him this time. I miss the feather colors too much man. Also all the furniture could be obtained before the event. Like... why have an event at all at that point? o-o 

But I do like the confetti, event 3/10 confetti 10/10


----------



## bebebese (Feb 15, 2021)

I like the actual _event _part of this event, it's quite cute, but I do have to agree that it's let down by how its furniture was handled. I would have preferred DIYs to having to store one of each item, and grinding for enough rainbow feathers to convert the whole set to rainbow (plus one extra of each feather, for me  ) started to wear me out a little. I can't imagine going for the set in all 5 variations


----------



## mayor.lauren (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave this one a 6! Yeah, it’s a pretty basic fetch quest that gets tedious after a while, but the mechanics of color-variant collecting were fantastic. I LOVED how you could craft the rainbow feather so it wasn’t too difficult to get the rainbow stuff or customize the items we had! Plus, I’m a sucker for Pavé! The event would have gotten more points from me if there were more color variants.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 15, 2021)

I thought it was fine, I gave it a 7/10  Collecting all the feathers took me a while so I am glad that I didn't finish the event in 10 mins (like the Halloween event). If I remember correctly the event itself was the same as NL, but with way better furniture imo


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 15, 2021)

I think it's really cute how all the villagers are running around all excitedly with confetti and their headdresses.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 15, 2021)

Is it just me or does Pave sound just like Jimmy from Ed, Edd, n Eddy?


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 15, 2021)

i think i would rate it a 4. i'm sure someone's going to take issue with me saying this, but i preferred it in NL. if they had just copied that event over exactly with a few QOL changes (stackable feathers, completing the furniture set before being given dupes, streamlining pave's dialogue) it would've been almost perfect imo. anyway, a few notes: 

if you've collected the entire furniture set through nook's and don't want/need duplicates, almost the entire event is effectively useless; 
i still prefer the NL set to the NH one, which i'll never use -- at least the former could easily be used year-round, so not getting it until the day of the event didn't really matter, whereas that isn't really the case with NH unless you're going for a carnival-themed island year-round; 
definitely an unpopular opinion, and a very minor issue, but i mourn the loss of the yellow, pink and white feathers;
feathers not stacking above three, and rainbow feathers not stacking at all, is obnoxious even if it is a slight improvement from NL;
i personally preferred NL's festivale dress and music; 
villagers chasing you to throw confetti in the air got really annoying really fast;
not having the furniture be available as DIY recipes was a mistake, frankly, especially since they made it all unorderable;
requiring feathers to customize the furniture is just obtuse given that they don't stack above 3 and are only available on this day. at least pumpkins can be grown year round, but that's not the case here -- either you have five(?) whole sets of furniture in your storage or one whole set and twelve rows of feathers. neither is intuitive.  
it gets a 4 largely because of atmosphere and personal bias. festivale, bunny day and april fool's were always my favorite events in NL, and festivale carried over semi-well. (i liked bunny day but it should not have been a week-long or that ill-prepared, and we don't even know if april fool's is happening.) the villagers dressing up and dancing was cute, and i've always loved the feather catching mechanic. (egg collecting too, which is probably why this and bunny day were my favorite events.) i've always liked pave as an event NPC, and the confetti in the air was also nice albeit a little sparse? overall, i was disappointed but not surprised.


----------



## andy31413 (Feb 15, 2021)

For me, I am unable to play the event because I'm on version 1.7.0 and not 1.7.0a. I've been trying to figure this out but nothing Ive tried worked so far. You guys got any ideas?


----------



## Acies (Feb 15, 2021)

Festivale might have been my favorite event so far. Compared to Turkey Day, I am thankful for the reduction of grinding, and since the Festivale items fit my theme nicely, it was convenient to get some more, even in different colors.
However, I would have liked some more DIYs during the whole of the event, and some more funriture that hadn't been available beforehand. Apart from that, it's the same as always, if I remember correctly, which could be a point of critique, but at least Festivale hasn't been stripped of its essentials.
But the music has seriously degraded in comparison to previous entries; it's too slow, it just doesn't sound right anymore. At least to me.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 15, 2021)

I wasn't really interested in the Festivale items so I lost interest quick. It's basically similar to Halloween and Easter where you collect materials to get the holiday items so to me, there was nothing really too new about it. 

The reactions are cute though!


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

i barely got acnh last christmas, so this is really the first event that im playing. i really loved it. especially the way the villagers interacted with the event. when they run up to you and throw confetti, if theres a festivale stage around they run to it and dance, they throw confetti at each other, line up at res services and perform. they just looked so happy. i was done w it pretty quickly, thats the only reason its not a 10/10 for me. and also that u just get different variants of the same items youve been buying aside from the float. another thing i loved was the confetti and the change of music. it gives today a whole new feel than any other day in animal crossing. i also love that orville decided to spice his look up with some feathers lol


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 15, 2021)

I said 7. It wasn't the worst event of all time, but it wasn't my favorite either. I wish it was easier to collect all of the items in the color(s) you want. Having to use multiple rainbow feathers to change them after the fact makes you have to grind too hard. I played for hours on both islands today and I don't think I even have anything close to the amount of items I thought I'd have. That said, the items themselves look really nice and I appreciated the "ultimate" Pave prize he gives you at the end. Don't ask me what I'm doing with it, though!! Haha! I really disliked how long Pave talked each time you gave him feathers, the dance and dialog got old after the 4th or 5th time. Still, it was fun to see the villagers (and some of the NPCs!) all dressed up for the occasion. A solid 7/10, with some improvements it could have been way better. At least it wasn't balloons this time!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the event an 8! I know some players love events that take a long time or take more time in advance to prepare, but as someone with a busy schedule schedule, I'm happy with events that don't require too much time investment, and I had fun looking for all the feathers and getting the cool float (not sure what on Earth I'll use that for but I'm sure it would make a good prop for something).

Also, the villagers? Throwing confetti? In little costumes? Adorable


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm giving it a 7. I absolutely love the furniture items and I've already filled the last spot I had empty, so now I don't have space for anything else. I spent literally 5 hours (hadn't done this in months) trying to get duplicates of the Festivale flag and the Festivale confetti cannon and they were the last thing that bird gave me. That's why it's not getting a higher score. I would've liked to finish earlier, but getting blue feathers was mission impossible and getting Pavé to give me what I wanted was a pain in the ass too. I wish they'd made it like Turkey Day and we could've gotten DIYs for everything.


----------



## Danielle13 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm quite new to NH but I have to agree this event was lacking in many ways and in my opinion my villagers only slowed me down and made getting the feathers I needed harder, by approaching me and asking about feather swapping and/or wanting to dance with me, taking the entire thing longer than I had hoped it would to begin with. 2/10 for me only because seeing my villagers happy and dancing does make me happy!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 15, 2021)

I give it somewhere in the 5-6 range. It's an okay event. But, the "catch things with the net" format is getting old. 

Pavé is a fine character. I hate the shoes he wears, though. Not even sure why...I just wish he had normal bird feet. Lol. I do like the echo of his voice, and the music, and the dancing. The items are fine. More of the same...but the float is nice. Watching the villagers dancing and enjoying themselves is pretty amusing as well. Not an amazing event...but a fun little distraction from the real world. It was the most time I spent playing in a number of weeks. So...it did its job.


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a 7. I like that the event actually had us moving all over town, but wasn’t as difficult as the Turkey Day event. I also found it cute with the villagers dancing and chasing you down to throw confetti at you.

What I disliked is the fact that you need so many feathers to customize the furniture. Also, it suffers from the same problem that I disliked from the New Leaf version. The furniture pieces that you get from Pave are random.
 For example, I’m looking for enough garlands to make a fence; but in order to get them I could either TT back and forth and/or play this event for hours.


----------



## KateyLC (Feb 15, 2021)

This was my first event.

I loved seeing everyone dressed up. I love the confetti. I love the atmosphere.

I quite like catching feathers and liked Pave too. 

What I HATE is being forced to give three rainbow feathers over for a float every nine items. One float is fine ... please let me choose my items after the float though! I have enough drums to lead a huge marching band...


----------



## Feunard (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a seven, which is a good mark for me. Actually, I enjoyed quite a bit Festivale. I loved the music and the atmosphere. However, one big negative aspect is the way you get items. While it reminded me of New Leaf because in that game you had to collect feathers to get an unorderable furniture set, I found it annoying not to be able to choose which items to get. Anyways, the event kept me playing for a while, which is good. My favourite part of Festivale was, apart from Pavé’s dance and the confetti falling, villages singing your island’s anthem. I know it’s just a detail, but ot’s what made me smile the most. All in all, Festivale is a fun event.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2021)

my favorite thing is how rainbow feathers are in stacks of 1


----------



## Flicky (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd say 6, leaning towards 7.

The best bits:

Pavé. I know some people hate him, but I like him.
Villagers getting in the spirit of things!
Most NPCs, like Tom Nook and even Orville, getting into the spirit!
Knowing which villagers will ask for which feather colour so I can swap easier.
Being able to get the full set in every colour with relative ease.
The feathers make for nice decorations.

The main flaws for me were:

EXCESSIVE DIALOGUE. Oh my gosh,  Pavé, please, just.... Just take the dang feathers off me and give me a Festivale item. Would be a solid score of 7 if it wasn't so annoying (or at least had more variation).
Not being able to give multiple feather batches, but that sorta goes with the above statement. 12 feathers means 4x more repetition.
Needing to make a float after 9 items all the time. I really just needed one.
Not being able to buy more of the Festivale items in the first place. I'm limiting my TTing now, but I want more garlands and maybe stalls, but I don't want to keep getting more of the set just to get them.
Breaking nets. Ruins the game in general, but especially this event.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd give it an 8, I really enjoyed the event today! It was so fun and cute seeing all my villagers dancing together and being happy. I played it with my friend and her sister which made it more fun, and we came up with a mini game to catch as many feathers as we could in five minutes! 
I loved all the pretty colours and items as well, and the float was a surprise, did not expect that. I managed to get all the colour variants for the items, so all in all, it's been a fun event.
Plus, I freaking love Pavé!


----------



## Kattea (Feb 15, 2021)

I was able to colour all my hot air balloons, get a full rainbow set, and get the float without getting too frustrated (unlike the thanksgiving event) so overall I’m quite pleased with it. Favourite event so far, love Pave and the colourful confetti floating around. 10/10


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a 1. They had 8 years to learn from the abomination that was NL Festivale and they still ****** up. The dancing is still annoying, but tolerable. I was hoping Pave would just give you DIYs so you wouldn't have to watch him shake his tail feathers in your face 100 times, but of course the most annoying event is the one you don't get the DIYs for. But what really tanked the event for me was when Pave demanded three more rainbow feathers for another float while I was trying to collect the set in every color. No, I'm not burning 12 feathers just to stroke your ego. I thought that since every other event in NH was made easier compared to NL, this one wouldn't be half as annoying, but I was wrong.


----------



## Verecund (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it a 7. I love the furniture; it's my favourite event set so far in NH and I like it loads better than the one in NL (which was actually pretty good; I liked the colour scheme but always felt that for an event like Festivale it should have been flashier/more colourful). The float is amazing, although I'd have preferred if I wasn't forced to give up three rainbow feathers after every nine items. I also wish that we could use the actual colour of feather that matches the variation we want (ex. using red feathers to make an item red, similar to how the pumpkin items work) since I think that would make it a lot easier. It was fun to watch the villagers dance and throw confetti around, although it'd have been great if they brought back the games in addition to the trading! Also, Pave not giving out duplicates made things so much easier than in NL so I was able to get several complete sets, which was great.

The main reason why I didn't rank it higher was because the items aren't craftable and they require rainbow feathers to customize; if one of those things wasn't the case it would have made it so much easier and I wouldn't have a collection of 84 Festivale items (15 from Nook's Cranny + 63 from Pave + 6 floats) that are currently all sitting around outside and are not going to be fun to store. :P


----------



## Lanstar (Feb 15, 2021)

First of, I consider it the best event so far, up there with turkey day. Yes, the feather part was grindy, but it was way easier than in New Leaf, as trading feathers is much easier, and rainbow feathers can also customize furniture colors without too many problems. Time to swarm my island with blue bling!

The big part, though, was the atmosphere - the villagers were so upbeat, had really fun dialogue, and the dancing vibe was really over the top. I couldn't help but smile all throughout the event, seeing the antics going on.

The only hazards I had:
1. The Furniture wasn't diy, so it will take up inventory if you want to keep it all. (And I want to keep it all ;_
2. The Feathers had a rather low stacking limit, and rainbow feathers being unstackable - which might be painful for inventories.
3. Depending on how color completionist, it could take a very long time to complete

Overall, I give it a solid 8.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank Darth there were no DIYS.

That was pretty much the only positive thing.


----------



## Bk1234 (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave it an 8/10. The event was simple, yet fun, and I enjoyed running around town collecting feathers. At times the feather-searching got a bit repetitive, but overall I had very few complaints.


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 15, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I gave it a 1. They had 8 years to learn from the abomination that was NL Festivale and they still ****** up. The dancing is still annoying, but tolerable. I was hoping Pave would just give you DIYs so you wouldn't have to watch him shake his tail feathers in your face 100 times, but of course the most annoying event is the one you don't get the DIYs for. But what really tanked the event for me was when Pave demanded three more rainbow feathers for another float while I was trying to collect the set in every color. No, I'm not burning 12 feathers just to stroke your ego. I thought that since every other event in NH was made easier compared to NL, this one wouldn't be half as annoying, but I was wrong.



Oh yeah I was annoyed with the demanding of 3 more rainbow feathers too. I mean it's nice you can get multiple floats but you shouldn't be forced to, especially when it takes so long to get rainbow feathers. 

Basically what this event is, is a whole pave set, but they're making it 10x as difficult to get all of the items. What will they make us do next to get all variations of a furniture set in an event? Collect 20 of something floating in the air to craft 1 of something out of 10 that you need to bring to an NPC for one color variant? Why not actually put effort into making an interesting/fun event rather than a tedious and annoying one?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2021)

The rainbow feathers were easy.

Just craft them.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 15, 2021)

Rating: 8
Edit, gonna put spoiler thingys because my post is kinda long...



Spoiler: What I liked




I thought it was very cute and fun. It is something that does take some time if you are wanting multiple items. Turkey Day was my favorite Holiday/Event thingy, but this is challenges it. I haven't decided if I prefer Festivale over Turkey Day yet. Turkey Day, to me, seemed pretty unique and fun. I would rate Turkey Day as a 7 because it was so quick to finish while Festivale takes more time if you are wanting the colors and multiple items. Turkey Day would be a 10 for me if we got to get the food items for decorating too or if they used it to introduce the mechanic of crafting food items at stoves._ Festivale was unique and fun too, but eh.. I really liked the cooking aspect of Turkey Day and the Villagers using their stove similarily to a workbench for crafting... it just kinda makes me think that Nintendo may open that door up to us for food items... _Edit, I wanted to add because lot of people criticized, I like Pave's voice.


I loved the interaction/dialog of the Villagers and Pave. The movements look natural and fluid which I would think could be hard to do with dancing. Pave looks fantastic in my opinion with his movements and color pallet. I liked how there were dances for the feathers and how it is a little different for  the rainbow feathers.


It was very nice to discover that the villagers participate in the event by trading. And it wasn't negative if you decided to say no to them. You can still trade with them even when they are in their houses.


It was nice to see the villagers lively and using the reactions. _Broffina even on Festivale still walks away from me when I get near her lol._


The spawn rates of the feathers are good. I found it fun, but I also find bug catching fun and I feel they are similar.


I am very glad we can craft the rainbow feathers instead of relying on a spawn rate. It is nice that the furniture you get from Pave isn't random. It cycles by set. _Although I don't know what I am going to do with all these Festivale Floats I keep getting to reset the cycle._






Spoiler: What I would change/didn't like




I didn't like how you had to sit through the dancing for every set of feathers given to Pave. I mean, I could understand the dance for each rainbow feather being that way because they are special. But the normal ones it is just annoying. You should be able to give more than 3 at a time.


I would prefer that after you get the full set of one of the colors, you can choose what furniture you want Pave to give you when you turn in the same color of feather that you got the full set from. It is kind of grindy to have to collect the whole color set and sit through the whole process of turning all of it in just to get a second balloon or something. I suppose getting extra stuff you don't need may encourage online trading.


I would also prefer that Pave didn't insist on giving us the Festivale Float over and over. I mean I assume you give him 3 rainbow feathers to reset the cycle. I didn't try skipping the Festivale Float request because I heard a youtuber say that after you get the full set of such and such color Pave gives you the items randomly instead of giving the full set. I assumed this was because he didn't give Pave more rainbow feathers upon request for the Float and I didn't want to risk not having a pattern as I need more than one of certain items. Now I have multiple Floats I am not sure what I am going to do with. If I can't find someone on here to buy them from me, then I will probably end up selling them to nooks. _Or maybe I am looking like a fool on here getting a million floats thinking that it resets the cycles lol!!! If so, remember you are laughing with me not at me!_


Feather Stacking. I understand why they did it the way they did, but it is also annoying. It discourages storing feathers past Festivale. The colored feathers only stack in 3s. So if you wanted to save them to make rainbow feathers 6 months from now because you are thinking you may want to customize the furniture into a different color for a season or whatever, you can only save enough for 3 rainbow feathers and it takes I think 2?? to customize one of the items. If you wanted to save rainbow feathers thinking it will save room and be more practical, they don't stack.


Festivale is alot for one day. Don't get me wrong, I am glad it isn't something to finish quickly if you are wanting different colors and multiple of the same item for your island. But it is alot to get done for one day. Especially if you are living normally and not stuck at home from winter weather or the pandemic. I think it would have been best if they made it last a week. I know Bunny Day got alot of criticism, but if I remember right, that was 2 weeks? Either way Bunny Day interrupted everything you attempted to do on your island. whether chopping wood, hitting rocks, fishing, shaking trees, popping balloons, and I think digging holes?? Plus the irritation of the eggs interfering with acquiring the Cherry Blossom diy cards. With Festivale if it lasted a week, I think the only annoyance are villagers getting in your way when terraforming or decorating as they do get in your face with confetti and dancing. I do like how special festivale as it is a one day thing, but it isn't practical or realistic to the players who may have other things to get to that particular day. I know TT can "fix" that but for some reason I and others feel that Nintendo doesn't care for the TT. I mean, they do time lock future events whether we had them last year or not. So it is odd to have it this way. And I know some people don't like to TT at all while others don't care or they have a limit of only TT within the week they are in.


----------



## oranje (Feb 15, 2021)

I thought the event itself was cute, but because I was trying to collect the blue and red festivale sets, it was a pain to take the time to collect all the feathers to customize the furniture. :/ I wish you didn't have to make rainbow feathers for non-rainbow colored items.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> my favorite thing is how rainbow feathers are in stacks of 1


That is so dumb like why can't the Rainbow Feathers stack?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> That is so dumb like why can't the Rainbow Feathers stack?


They want us to scroll even further through the endless piles of materials, and make us think we have alot of actual items.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

John Wick said:


> They want us to scroll even further through the endless piles of materials, and make us think we have alot of actual items.


Considering that catching feathers is time consuming it would take forever to craft that many feathers. Also you need a lot more room in your pockets if you wanted to get say 40 of them. Its 2021 and we still don't have bulk crafting.


----------



## Manah (Feb 15, 2021)

John Wick said:


> The rainbow feathers were easy.
> 
> Just craft them.


Difficulty isn't the problem, payoff is. Crafting for one float takes three feathers of each color for one duplicate item many people don't need, instead of being able to use these feathers to get four furniture items you don't have in your collection yet. Four items are roughly half a set. And having to waste the feathers for half a set just feels like pointless slowdown.

In case some do want more floats, they could've just added a separate option that doesn't block the normal exchange.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> Difficulty isn't the problem, payoff is. Crafting for one float takes three feathers of each color for one duplicate item many people don't need, instead of being able to use these feathers to get four furniture items you don't have in your collection yet. Four items are roughly half a set. And having to waste the feathers for half a set just feels like pointless slowdown.
> 
> In case some do want more floats, they could've just added a separate option that doesn't block the normal exchange.


I didn't like any of the items so it didn't bother me either way.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 15, 2021)

Manah said:


> Difficulty isn't the problem, payoff is. Crafting for one float takes three feathers of each color for one duplicate item many people don't need, instead of being able to use these feathers to get four furniture items you don't have in your collection yet. Four items are roughly half a set. And having to waste the feathers for half a set just feels like pointless slowdown.
> 
> In case some do want more floats, they could've just added a separate option that doesn't block the normal exchange.


Btw if you're wondering if these Festivale Items and Feathers are worth selling. Its not. I only got like around 20,000 bells when selling all the items and the feathers which cost 200 bells each.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 15, 2021)

Hm... well, it definitely wasn't the worst. Personally, I gave it a 6/10. I loved the confetti and the funky new dance reactions. The new items are pretty versatile & I'm looking forward to incorporating them with my island decor.

It was great how the feathers were not hard to find and I had a super easy time getting the float. I was kind of scared, since if I recall correctly, Pave would ask for specific colored feathers in New Leaf, and that was pretty time consuming. I liked the freedom we got this time around, lol. Despite everything though, this holiday was nothing more than a gathering event, but I don't think it needed to be much more. The dancing villagers are really adorable and it's kinda fun to just run around and see everyone being happy. I liked the good vibes haha.

Overall, it's not my favorite holiday, but it's far from the worst!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 15, 2021)

So having enjoyed and reflected on the event, here are my thoughts:

As many have mentioned - it is a bit much having to catch all the feathers we might want/ need during the event and not having them be available before or after. Or having the ability to craft the fesitvale items. And I really wasn’t interested in getting multiples of the float even though it is amazing

(sort of an upside for the enterprising players - i imagine there will be a booming market on this forum for feathers and festivale items)

However, for me there was a lot I liked, so I rated it an 8 overall.

1.  I love love love Pave - his dialogue is funny and I love his dancing.

2. I like events where you can vary your participate depending how much time you have/ how much you enjoy the items.

3. I think these are my favorite event items so far. I love bright colors and every single color version is just really great.

4. the villagers dancing and confetti throwing is adorable. I love having them chase after me to throw confetti at me. That’s real friendship

5. I liked the option of trading feathers with my villagers, but also not being required to do it.

6. I liked catching feathers. It was work but not too much work. I have to play at least a little distracted most of the time so it is nice to have something I can jump in an out of

so overall this was one of, if not my favorite event(s), partly just because I like a lot of the items so much - and feel like I can use the year round. And pave is probably my favorite special event character.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm always fairly outspoken on how I think ACNH gets a bit of a bad rap in terms of being compared to ACNL. I usually defend ACNH because I DO love it, but... yeah. This event was a bit of a let down to me. A bunch of fetch quests to what? Get items in colors I already had? What was the point of even putting them up for sale in your shop? I don't know, feels like a bell/time sink. It wasn't fun, really. You're just catching stuff with a net. Would have loved to see something else done to make it a little more engaging. The only thing I liked about it was the villagers running around dancing and what not and x.x meh. After turning in about 5 stacks of feathers, I'm over Pave and his dancing lol


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Feb 15, 2021)

I am just getting started but Rainbow feathers don't really seems all that rare? I have found 4 in 10 minutes.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 15, 2021)

I honestly thought it would be just another event I didn’t really care for, but it really wasn’t that bad.

First off, it wasn’t nearly as hard as New Lead, which I liked. They could have made it a bit harder, but it was still fun.

It was nice to have the option between crafting a rainbow feather or forking over 3 of a color.

I would have liked a larger reward than the float. Now, don’t get me wrong, the float is cool and all, I just don’t see how often I’ll be able to use it, and now that I have it, I don’t have a big reason to complete Festivale next year other than for the fun.

It was fun to have villagers running up and throwing confetti in my face, and the event was still fun in general.

In conclusion, the event was really fun. However, Nintendo could have worked on making it a bit more challenging and updating the rewards.

My final verdict is 7/10.


----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't know if it's 'cause I saw spoilers before experiencing the event myself, but I'm not that crazy about it? Yeah, I liked the outfits and furniture when I first bought them on the days leading up to Festivale. But for some reason, it just feels anticlimactic on the actual day :/ Going around catching and trading feathers is tedious and time-consuming. I have neither the storage space nor interest to collect every single color of every single furniture item from the set. (Same reason why I preferred to just catalog the clothing instead of buying them all, except for just the outfit I wanted to wear on the day of the event.) That's why, I wish we just got DIYs for them so that we could collect their corresponding feathers and craft as many of the items we want whenever we want, just like seasonal DIYs and materials. So, I'm not quite sure what to rate this event... Probably a 3, at most.

Edit: I ended up voting 0 on the poll.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



PoppyPumpkin said:


> I'm always fairly outspoken on how I think ACNH gets a bit of a bad rap in terms of being compared to ACNL. I usually defend ACNH because I DO love it, but... yeah. This event was a bit of a let down to me. A bunch of fetch quests to what? Get items in colors I already had? What was the point of even putting them up for sale in your shop? I don't know, feels like a bell/time sink. It wasn't fun, really. You're just catching stuff with a net. Would have loved to see something else done to make it a little more engaging. The only thing I liked about it was the villagers running around dancing and what not and x.x meh. After turning in about 5 stacks of feathers, I'm over Pave and his dancing lol


This.


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 15, 2021)

This Festivale event was on par with prior games. I have no complaints. 10/10. My only complaint is I wish the feathers appeared a couple days before the event started so I had more time to hoard the feathers. But no complaints otherwise. It was a lot of fun. I love events that have the villagers doing cute stuff and this one had that in droves. Got a lot of great pictures today.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 15, 2021)

I just found out with my other Switch that you can complete the event at another player's town. Everything is functional including trading the villagers for other colors.

I thought that was pretty cool. Has any other event been like this?


----------



## Bk1234 (Feb 15, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Why make it so rainbow feathers can't be stacked? :-/


Oh yeah, that was quite annoying. :/


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 15, 2021)

I had a chance to complete the event twice.

The first time I did it at about 4:30pm. The snow was a little bright and gave me a headache. I really had to force myself to finish as I just wasn't feeling good. The snow usually hasn't bothered me like this, but I am in the process of redoing my town , so I don't have the fences and pathing I use to. It's a lot more open now.

The second time I did the event was at 7:00pm.The sun was down so the snow was no longer an issue. I was visitng my town with my second Switch to collect some Fossils when I discovered the event was totally doable online. I actually prefered the event more at night because the lights and Festivale items just look so much better.

Having to get 9 items and then the float is very tedious though. I can't imagine how much more it would be if I continued trying to get every possible color. It is a big help that villagers will trade you colors.

I played enough collectively to get the full Red, Purple, and Rainbow set from Pave. That was enough for me.

I would collect 9x 3-stacks of the feathers first before talking to Pave. So having to sit through the dialogue and dancing for 9 straight times was too much.

I want to note, although Pave will dis your outfit if you're not wearing the Festivale outfit, you can still do the event regardless of what you're wearing. So I appreciate that.

I really wish they would have saved the event for when the snow melts, like Feb 25th or something. It looks odd to have everyone partying out in the snow....and just feels out of place.

Overall, I personally don't think the event was any fun. It was just a grindy collection quest to get the float. I did enjoy the villagers running up to me the throwing confetti, and I loved that they were whistling the town tune. It's nice for those without the ability to trade as they can get the other colors. Though I still think it could have been a bit easier/better than currently. If we got DIYs and crafted them with feathers, I think that would be cool.

I am a bit disappointed that I was unable to gift my villagers or talk to them normally.


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 15, 2021)

I really, really liked Festivale. I'll share my thoughts behind a spoiler tag because I always type a lot:



Spoiler



Atmosphere
The best one so far. Lots of new dialogue, islanders had many lines depending if they were outside, inside, and I have started to see some lines related to nighttime so yeah. Many of them had funny things to say involving Pavé so that's a plus. I will also personally throw hands with all people that say that the islanders running to you is annoying. It's _adorable_. They want to interact with you so hard, they just want to throw confetti and show your their moves and I'm dying. Oh, and the way they made a dancing line (and they ran to make it!) on the plaza was superb. The confetti flying everywhere, the feathers "whooshing" on the wind, the two different music tracks (the Festivale one and the Pavé one), the way the standard NPC wore feathers... It all felt so cheery, so Viva Festivale.

Special NPC
Pavé is the best. Like, I expected him to be fabulous, but he was that and so much more. I loved how he roasted my clothes before changing into a Festivale outfit (and praised me after using them), how he does the ANGRY SPIN when you don't give him feathers and he also _cries_ because you are denying him his precious feathers. Pavé is out there, outdancing everyone on my island, gives me a side-eye when I dance by his side (is he jealous of my dance moves? is he disappointed?) He's sassy, he's lively, he's perfect.

Prizes/Furniture
When I posted my predictions of the event, I said I wanted something extravagant and big, like an statue of Pavé's tail. And the Festival Float appeared and I'm amazed, it's gorgeous. I love the whole set, it's so versatile, so good, so everything. The feathers are a sub-reward exclusive to this day, since they can be worn as hats and well, they are cute.

Mechanic/Gameplay
I love catching feathers, it's so relaxing. You only have like 30 days a year where you do the same activity (maple leaf/snowflake/cherry petals) so I liked having to do it for so long. Trading with islanders is great and easy, helps with the grinding. The way you can choose which color you'll get, and how the loop guarantees you'll be able to get all of them in one go is very good.

Random thoughts
The rewards loop could have been improved if we had 2 or 3 big rewards. I understand that intention of letting you get dupes of one of the biggest and more complicated items on the game, but throwing a Pavé Rug or something would help with the feeling of repetition. I also understand that this game can be played by many people on the same island and therefore, not all of them would be buying the Pavé set from Nook's so the event is needed to give everyone a chance (also you could have missed some days). For single players, it also helps by giving you the color variations which depend on a very limited resource. I get that many players don't understand that, but the devs would also get criticized if nothing was available before the event because many people feel they can only decorate one or two days.



Overall, I'm very satisfied. I had fun (well, I'm still having fun 'cause I'm still playing to get some dupes haha) and I loved the feeling on the air. Viva Festivale.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh yeah, the highlight was when my net broke... 

Those really heavy feathers.

I shut down at that point.

Get rid of breaking tools! :-/


----------



## Fye (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the event an 8 because I quite liked it!

The new reactions are so cute, and I loved watching my villagers dance around the island (not just the resident services plaza!) and throw confetti at each other (and sometimes at my character too). The outfits were cute though I was a little surprised that the game actually made us change into it since I already had another outfit ready for the event. And Pave himself was really fun and so pretty. 

Catching feathers was a little bit tedious but definitely easier than the previous event stuff like catching specific fish and sea creatures for turkey day. I kind of wish we had more than a day to catch them, something like cherry blossom season that would last for a week before the event itself so we have enough time to get lots of rainbow feathers. But the fact that we could buy nearly all the furniture from nooks beforehand makes up for it.

My only real complaint is that even after we've given Pave enough sets of feathers for him to ask for 3 rainbow feathers in exchange for the float, he continues to give us random furniture in exchange for sets of feathers. I would have loved if we could give him a set of feathers and he'd ask us which festivale item we wanted. I was collecting the lamps and parasols and didn't have much use for most of the other items so I ended up trading for them to save time but it would have been nice to have the option to get them directly from Pave without having to cycle though all the items.

Overall I think it was a really cute and not too tedious event and both the festivale items and the feathers themselves were gorgeous and those alone make this one of my favorite events in the game!


----------



## kemdi (Feb 16, 2021)

On the event itself:
I really really liked Pave! I'm so glad they didn't tone him down at all! I might even say his personality got stepped up since New Leaf! I loved the colors and the atmosphere. My island is already colorful and bright, so the festival confetti really just made my island pop, especially in the daytime! Even though I would have liked to engage the villagers through minigames like in the past, I'm still glad they were participating in the event somehow, instead of just being stage figures like they usually are.
As for stuff I didn't like, I really wish we would have gotten DIYs instead of straight items. I'd prefer to just keep the feather materials and make the items if I need them instead of having to hang on to EVERYTHING. Also, the net limit should have been changed for this event. It sucked that my tools kept breaking. I had to keep extras all over my island so I didn't potentially lose feathers just in case one tool spontaneously broke. Better yet, we should have unbreakable tools overall. But the net breaking during the event really left a sour taste for me. Overall, I rate it 8/10. Very good, but could have been a little bit better if QoL improvements were made.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

8/10 on Pave alone, he is so fabulous. I mean it's the same as New Leaf, so i didn't expect anything different. Larger stacks would have been better, but the feathers didn't stack at all in New Leaf. The furniture is better in New Horizons as well and Orville wears one on of the festivale head accessories in the airport and that's cute as heck.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 16, 2021)

8/10.
With 2 islands I was happy it didn't take forever to complete.  ACNL the feathers were hard to see and collect.  I loved ACNL furniture but it took forever to complete.  3 repeats in a row before completing a set wasn't fun.

2nd Island took about 90 minutes to complete green, purple and blue set with extra regular and rainbow feathers.  Main player collected feathers and got the green set/float.  Player 2 and 3 picked up their feathers and got their set.  For those you can skip the float.  

Main Island main player had a blast dancing and trading feathers with the villagers.  Collected enough feathers to complete a green set and left enough feathers for a rainbow/blue set for player 2.  Main island had very good luck with rainbow feathers.  Ended the night with 44 extra rainbow feathers and double sets of most colors.
DIY recipes for sale at Nook Cranny the next day would have been nice.  Next year I'll just trade with feather with the villagers.


----------



## cinch (Feb 16, 2021)

I...loved it. Not gonna lie, initially i thought the whole thing including Pave wouldn't interest me (i've never played previous ACs). But i hadn't seen how the rainbow items looked previously (purposely didn't look at spoilers or TT), so i was blown away (i thought the items you bought in the shop were cute but that's it). I love anything rainbow themed! I liked how it was pretty straight forward; just collecting feathers and trading them in for items. I became obsessed with collecting feathers, and also obsessed with collecting multiples of all the items, especially the float, which is incredible. And luckily for me, about a month ago i made a large disco/nightclub on the beach, so this stuff fits perfectly! I also made sure to collect/make a ton of rainbow feathers if i choose to customize the items later on. I loved seeing my villagers dancing/throwing confetti/chasing me, i loved seeing confetti falling all over the island, and i just loved how colorful everything was. This event really surprised me


----------



## MelodyRivers (Feb 16, 2021)

I didn’t even finish the event. I was busy so I didn’t even play till the evening. I found Pavé super annoying. I can’t stand it when people talk in third person. It drives me nuts( one reason I never cared for Elmo on sesame street). Also he said my outfit was dumb when I was wearing the festivale dress.  The feathers didn’t spawn super abundantly and the furniture is stuff I’ll never use. The only thing I even wanted was the stall which I got in green. After that I stopped. 4/10


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Feb 16, 2021)

Ideally for me, this event would have lasted a week so you could leisurely catch feathers and make items. The items would be craftable (3 feathers of any color to make an item of that color, 1 feather to customize). The garland would be a fence so that you could stack them in your inventory and store them without them taking up a lot of room.

I couldn't decorate the way I wanted to without a lot of garlands and they were too time consuming to acquire and would take up too much storage space if I did acquire them.


----------



## Jas (Feb 16, 2021)

i give it a 7! i truly forgot that this event was today, and didn't remember until i came on here and saw this thread. i am so burnt out of this game LOL. 

i think it was so cute to see the villagers dancing and running up to throw confetti, and i love the items! it was a lot easier than it was in new leaf, which i was thankful for - i do like difficult events, but i also enjoy that you can play through events in new horizons without needing to invest a lot of time into it. the items and little pave interactions were so cute! i love the float.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 16, 2021)

This was my first themed day and at first I wasn't interested in it but after a while I decided to get in to the spirit of Festivale by dressing up and catching feathers. I'm not going to lie I ended up enjoying it and got some great Festivale furniture from Pave. However because I started playing late evening I couldn't complete everything because I needed to wind down before bed. I'd have preferred it if Festivale went on for a few more days so I could've collected more furniture and enjoyed the confetti falling all over my island which did look really pretty against the winter backdrop.

Overall though I'd give Festivale a nice 7/10.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2021)

just finished the event a bit ago and i’m honestly surprised at how much i enjoyed it! back in new leaf, i didn’t care much for pavé or festivale but even though the mechanics are pretty much the same, i had more fun this time around aha. i really liked the furniture and the fact that there’s a rainbow variant! the music was super neat, too, and páve looked gorgeous as always! 

overall, despite my disappointment with the trailer, the event was pretty fun and i’d give it either a 7/10 or an 8/10.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 16, 2021)

a solid 6 from me. the adorable costumes and villagers dancing is whats carrying it. I just think more could’ve been done to get us excited about the event. I do think its the best Festivalé we’ve had yet, tho


----------



## justina (Feb 16, 2021)

I really enjoyed this event!! I didn’t try to get all of the color variations except rainbow. I had the purple furniture set in my shop and was pretty happy with that. Pave is one of my favorite characters. I loved seeing my villagers all dressed up and dancing with them even!


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 16, 2021)

I didn't like it tbh. Pavé asked me all the time for 3x rainbow feathers and I ended up with a lot of floats. Wish he just gave me diy's for every 3x feathers I gave him instead, so I'd have the quantity I want for each item.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 16, 2021)

It was boring and repetitive. Pavé is very pretty and like his rainbow feathers, but that was about it for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2021)

I think this event deserves a 7. The fact that the villagers sometimes walk up to you, dance, and throw confetti is both funny and cute. I'm not much of an item collecting maniac but I do understand why others feel frustrated with being limited to getting certain colours and at the mercy of RNG. The dialogue with Pave gets repetitive after a while but face it, this happens to other events too.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 16, 2021)

I played the event a bit more today. 

There is too much dialog with Pave and while the dance is amusing the first few times, it's really tiring when you watch it for the 50th time. I wish that after you get the first float that you can select more than one stack of feathers to give him

Rainbow feathers are really rare for me. I had to craft mine.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 16, 2021)

Catching feathers was alright, though trying to catch them anywhere near my villagers was annoying bc they keep trying to run in front of me and throw confetti or dance  it was cute at first but after a while I'm like pls...I just want to catch these feathers homie. also pave talks way too much..


----------



## VexTheHex (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm going to give it a solid 10. To be fair, I live in Texas and we're currently undergoing quite a remarkable freeze and snow that us Texans are not prepared or made for. (everything is pretty much shut down, even gas stations... and even... WALMART) I had no power for all of Monday. I played the Festival on my switch pretty much all I could till it eventually died and would of played it more if I could cause once darkness hit... there wasn't much for me to do in the dark and cold. Something I should of thought about more so earlier so I would of played it less in the afternoon, whoops! So it was quite a escape from my alien atmosphere and the stresses coming from it.

Pave is awesome, quite a memorable NPC unlike Jingles who I have practically forgotten his general personality. He even had more flair to him than Jack, who mostly just had some good dialogue but very little actual presence himself.

The atmosphere was probably tied for best alongside Halloween. The confetti, the music, the villagers, the town center, the sales npcs, the feathers, Pave, Pave's stage, and just everything screamed there was a special event and it was welcomed. Some are complaining about the villagers running up to you and doing emotes, but I honestly think this is one of the few times the villagers actually felt lively and like a community. I know to some they are more collectibles that get shelved and collect dust, but it's nice to see some love go into the villager actions especially since you could just ignore them and didn't have to interact with them.

The furniture is awesome which seems to be a popular opinion. Most of the holiday furniture is honestly easy to shelve after he Holiday cause Santa's Sleigh or Jack O Lanterns really look out of place in the Spring or Summer. The feather and tiki like themes going on with this set was amazing in terms of being useable for a much longer or even year round (like us blue in winter) which I don't think any of the other sets (Wedding is one I haven't done, but I look forward to it cause of similar reasons) really hold a candle to.

The process was alright, I did enjoy catching the feathers and hunting them down. Trading with villagers for other colors also helped with the RNG like at one point I ran out of Reds and couldn't find more for awhile... thankfully villagers helped me out there. I know the common gripes are having to talk to Pave multiple times or the feathers not stacking more, but I feel the former is a New Horizons problem overall... I mean just consider mystery island hopping, buying nook miles items in mass, or clothing shopping as examples. Jack was a lot of dialogue himself as well for every candy. The feather stacking was cause of the trading system. They wanted to let you trade up to 3 feathers at a time, so that's why it was set up that way. I typically was just throwing down my prizes as I got them, so I didn't have much inventory issues!

I loved it. This one and Halloween were great. Thanksgiving, Toy Day, New Year's, Random Firework weekends, and etc. were all pretty bare bones to me. I have not experienced the Egg apocalypse or the Wedding event though.

Also there were several moments that I enjoyed like these...



They were matching eachother's fur color and dancing together at the start, these two started it off in cuteness overload.



Red Team Assemble!



Love her evil little face plotting getting my feather.



And some actual cute dialogue all around instead of the usual "I sit here." or "Hey, I saw you did a thing yesterday."


----------



## Rajescrossing (Feb 16, 2021)

It was a fifty fifty for me. I love the blue colour set and got it from my nooks already so no point to getting it in any other colour. I just played for rainbow set. I also got two floats as well , not sure what to do with it. It’s so big and 
I don’t have place to display it on my island


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 17, 2021)

I gave it a solid 9. It was colorful, lively, and watching my villagers dance around, throwing confetti and just having fun was very endearing. I really didn't mind that feathers don't stack up to more than 3, that way I don't have to mash the A button for a really long time in order to craft Rainbow Feathers. 3 times and I'm done. And imagine if Rainbow Feathers did stack, you would accidentally exchange them all to Pave only to earn ONE furniture item from him. You would have to grab one and separate it from the rest each time. I think feathers stack to 3 because of the fact we can swap them for other colors from villagers, giving us kind of an edge when it comes to collecting specific colors therefore making the event a bit too easy. You gotta EARN those feathers! (the green ones barely spawned for me, so finding them was actually pretty exciting) which brings me to feather hunting: I had a lot of fun tracking them all down, in my opinion. Seeing the occasional lucky Rainbow Feather flutter by was actually kind of a magical feeling, amongst all the confetti~

Now I talk about Pave. I love, love, LOVE Pave  I love how full of life he is, how vibrant and excitable he is (oh boy I'm starting to sound like him lol) I'm so glad Nintendo didn't butcher his personality like they did with Franklin (I miss how cowardly he used to be...) Watching him dance every time I presented him with a Rainbow Feather put a smile on my face (it reminded me of the Ludicolo Dance back in PMD Explorers of Sky, a game a love to bits and pieces) and his voice...wow his voice, you can just FEEL the energy!

Our whole island was alive with music and dance and my villagers and I all had a great time. By far Festivale is the best event we have had~


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 17, 2021)

I gave it a 7. I enjoyed the event and chased those feathers until I had a complete set of every color. A little tedious but weirdly relaxing. At least I got to travel around my island a bunch of times. It was cute to have my villagers chase me down and throw confetti. But I broke about 5 nets that day. And now I have more floats than I know what to do with.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Feb 17, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> I'm going to give it a solid 10. To be fair, I live in Texas and we're currently undergoing quite a remarkable freeze and snow that us Texans are not prepared or made for. (everything is pretty much shut down, even gas stations... and even... WALMART) I had no power for all of Monday. I played the Festival on my switch pretty much all I could till it eventually died and would of played it more if I could cause once darkness hit... there wasn't much for me to do in the dark and cold. Something I should of thought about more so earlier so I would of played it less in the afternoon, whoops! So it was quite a escape from my alien atmosphere and the stresses coming from it.
> 
> Pave is awesome, quite a memorable NPC unlike Jingles who I have practically forgotten his general personality. He even had more flair to him than Jack, who mostly just had some good dialogue but very little actual presence himself.
> 
> ...



I love how much you loved the event (breath of fresh air after so much negativity - though I understand the negativity as well).

I enjoyed the event, too! I have it a solid 8... I loved how lively the villagers seemed.. they were really cute! Especially my Peanut and Sally, they really seemed to seek eachother out to dance. I liked Pave, though I thought it was a shame that the spawn rate of the feathers on my island kind of sucked.. I could run around the whole of my island and only encounter one feather, so I didn't get all of the sets (though after two hours I finally got over float ).


----------



## Minou (Feb 17, 2021)

I rated it a 7 because of its simplicity and how it got tedious towards the end when I had to collect more feathers to get the float.  I didn't score it lower because I had a pleasant time dancing with my villagers. It was something I didn't plan for and it felt special !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2021)

well, coming back to this as someone that got 6x full rainbow sets, 2x of all the others (though I only had to trade for green once, due to it having been my shop color), and 5x floats...

my review: pavé needs to dance less. and also stop talking like a kawaii uguu anime little girl


----------



## Bobbo (Feb 17, 2021)

If I had to complain about something, it would be when you’re trying to collect a full set of a certain color, you were shut down while Pave wanted the rainbow feathers for the float. In my quest to get a certain color set, I ended up with 4 floats. And I still didn’t get the complete set I wanted.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 18, 2021)

I was a little disappointed admittedly. I thought maybe Pavé would have given more unique items, not just recolored versions of items I already bought at Nooks. I did love the float and the feathers are cute. I also liked seeing everyone dressed up and dancing. I enjoy the new emotes as well but overall, I guess I was hoping for more (different, not just new colors) furniture.


----------



## blossom123 (Feb 18, 2021)

I was really sad I didn't get to join in on the festival just because I didn't have my residence services upgraded yet. Which i have it upgrading today so I just missed it. Just wish i knew you had to have that all done to join in on festivities like that.


----------



## Faux (Feb 20, 2021)

I gave it a one.  The feathers themselves are cute, I guess.  I like the reactions, and the villagers dancing.
I never cared for Pave, though, and the outfits and furniture are _far_ from my tastes.  I only like the market stall, but the colors are so gaudy I can't really use them anyway.


----------



## Katie0391 (Feb 21, 2021)

I gave it an 8.

I honestly enjoyed it more than I expected. All the villagers dancing and throwing confetti was super cute, I got lots of furniture in various colours and lots of rainbow feathers to customise. It's nice that you can either go all out in this event or just ignore it, all down to the player on how much you want to do. 

Only real criticism is it would've been nice to get DIYs of the furniture as well. Also if we had the option to reject the float. I just want more furniture Pave I don't need another float. I would've liked Pave's arch to be an item as well.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Feb 21, 2021)

I actually thought the event was really fun and for anybody wanting to add a Festivale element to their town. These items provided that. (Like a beach party or something like that)

I enjoyed running around for feathers, even if I kept missing them. Plus having the villagers trading colours with you, rather then just standing there and having nothing to say. Was a nice benefit to help get a bulk of one colour.
I didn’t appreciate them running into me though when I was trying to catch them 

Also not getting the diys was a slight let down.

Over-all the event was fun. Was it the best? No. Did it waste some of my time and was throughly relaxing? Yes. I just found it really fun, even though I probably won’t use the items.

7


----------



## ikouluke (Feb 21, 2021)

Amazing event! The cute little confetti attacks  the villagers dancing ❤ and i ended up with a load of rainbow stuff that i've used to build Freckles her own personal stage from which to launch her popstar career.
I always try and see these events through the eyes of my villagers and the utter joy with which they got into this one was just magical to me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 21, 2021)

I gave it a 4. I'm not voting on it how it is from the previous Festivale events from NL and CF. Just in general for a holiday. I enjoyed the other holidays more so then Festivale. This has always been the case in NL to. I only played it one time and I played the other events throughout the years. If I missed one, it wasn't a big deal, but I would TT back if I wanted to do it. That was never the case with Festivale.

It's a little of everything. The furniture he gave in NL was never my favorite series and the stuff in NH is cool, but it's still stuff for outside use. I wish we could get some furniture content for home use. Pave likes to talk too much and his text is bloated. A lot of the NPC's have bloated text in this game. Having to watch him dance every time. I never even got the Festivale float. I will probably trade for it, because I just can't be bothered to go through all the feather snatching to get it.

I would probably give NL's Festivale a 3 or less. It's better, but still not my favorite.


----------

